# One prehistoric looking bird...



## gregg dudley (Feb 21, 2011)

These are among my favorite birds.  Yea, they're ugly, but I love 'em anyway!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Feb 21, 2011)

pelican's are fun to watch got some great shots there Gregg


----------



## Hoss (Feb 21, 2011)

Definitely cool birds.  Great job on the shots.  Outstanding BIF shot.

Hoss


----------



## leo (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice work on those ..... fine captures!!!


----------



## gregg dudley (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## quinn (Feb 22, 2011)

great shots !They do look like a blast from the past!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice ones Greg - I was in Sarasota this week myself - looks like we got similar shots!  I need to get mine worked up.


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 24, 2011)

Really love that last shot!


----------



## deerboy (Feb 24, 2011)

cool pics birds.


----------

